

I bought these domains. What can I do with them? - lighthammer

I went out and bought these two domains.<p>IsDue.by  -and-  AreDue.by<p>I need some ideas on what to do. I know I can do a word play on them for a bill reminder service such as:<p>a. MyBills.AreDue.by<p>b. Rent.IsDue.by<p>...and so on. I'm just looking to capitilize on taking advantage of these domains and subdomain additions, similar to Del.icio.us and others like it. I'd be interested in working with other designers/programmers to make things happen.<p>Any suggestions/ideas/comments would be appreciated. Thanks, HN.
======
byoung2
I think you have the app creation process in reverse...rather than starting
with the domain and brainstorming ideas, you should look for ideas that solve
a problem and come up with the domain later. There seem to be lots of reminder
services and apps out there, and every bank and credit union already has bill
pay. People usually know things are due...the real problem is finding the
money to pay bills or the time to complete whatever is due. Maybe you could
solve that problem with your app.

------
lighthammer
Its true that one needs to build a product first then worry about the
marketing. I just happen to grab these two domains so I kinda skipped the
product part first.

Thanks for your suggestions/comments.

~~~
blarney
Would I be right in thinking that you were expecting a more general approach
to finding an idea for them than you got? I thought they were quite harsh for
something that could, for all they know, be as much a learning exercise as a
business venture. I'd've grabbed 'em too, if I'd come across them :)

------
warbee
Aside from bills, maybe also consider some kind of personal renting app? For
example, if my neighbor wants to borrow my lawnmower, your app could help set
up the due date, automate the reminders, and maybe even take care of
compensation?

Along the same train of thought, if someone owes you money, maybe have this
handle the amount, terms, and reminders for the borrower (small amounts)?

Personally, I'm not the type of person to hound someone for either of the
aforementioned items. I think that'd be a neat service.

------
brk
Domain names are about 3% of the "product". You could just as easily make
IsDue.by the premier place to buy and sell used parts for vintage Snapper
lawnmowers, provided that there was a market for such a service.

Similarly if you invented groupon you could have probably also used the domain
fuckmeintheassandrapemydog.com and you'd STILL have midwest housewives DDoSing
your servers everyday.

A domain without an idea is just a random collection of letters.

